# New router needed for a good home range



## maxtor (Jun 14, 2015)

I was using a Linksys 54G wifi router which ran without any issue for about 8 years. Now I need a new one that meets my requirements as follows:

- Coverage for a 3 bhk house about 1800 sq feet (so will have walls in between)
- There are up to 2 computers, 2 tabs and 2 phones connected playing YouTube videos and surfing the web.
- I have a D-Link modem which is ADSL2 plus , so only router needed which is compatible esp ADSL2.

My budget is about Rs 2000 but + or - Rs 500 is ok. Suggestions of cheap routers that meet the above criteria are welcome. 

Important - Range is important since I need good signal in all rooms in the house. I browsed online marketplaces but there is no detail regarding range in any of the product descriptions, only in some feedback comments.


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 14, 2015)

[h=1]TP-LINK TD-W8968 300 Mbps Wireless N USB ADSL2 Modem Router[/h]*www.flipkart.com/tp-link-td-w8968-300-mbps-wireless-n-usb-adsl2-modem-router/p/itmdggsyph7ytbfx


----------



## maxtor (Jun 14, 2015)

How about D-Link DSL-2750U?

Since my modem is D-Link there will be no compatibility issues is it's a D-Ling router. TP may have, according to some feedback on the link above.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 14, 2015)

W8968 is great if you can get it. But it's comes with modem. So if you don't want that TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK : Flipkart.com will also do the job.


----------



## maxtor (Jun 14, 2015)

^^^W8968 has a range issue.

(Notes from OP ... Important - Range is important since I need good signal in all rooms in the house. I browsed online marketplaces but there is no detail regarding range in any of the product descriptions, only in some feedback comments.)

Update: Went for D-Link DIR-605L Wireless N300 Cloud Router which met ALL my requirements.

      ****Thread closed****


----------



## SImLarry (Jun 15, 2015)

You can get the Asus N66U for about 115 dollars. 
It support both 2.4 and 5GHz, is dd-wrt compatible, the coverage is great, I have 2 laptops, 1 TV, 3 phones and also a PS4 and the signal is stable.
As for speed performance the Asus is one of the fastest routers for a price bellow 200 dollars.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 15, 2015)

closing the thread.


----------

